# Island vent...yeah right...lol



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Saw this in a remodel, and let me tell you, it didn't stop there, all the ABS joints were glued toghether with pvc blue glue, and the trap for the soak tub was made of 1/4 bends, and about 6" in length, the shower vent was tied in under the shower strainer with a santee, then went up the wall, the weir of the trap tied into the drain. on and on and on, the island vent was 100% wrong, and to say, this customer called me 2 weeks prior for an estimate, I gave him ove the phone, said I was to expensive, but he has a $4000 stove, and sub zero and 2 new land rovers, I guess he figured all that pipe in the wall didn't mean much, he would save money on the plumber :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: By the way, the foot vent for the island sink was not even tied toghther, there was a vent 90 going over the the wall,, and a 1/4 bend for the "drain" one stoppage and the foot vent would have been stopped up, it was not self scouring at all!

I didn't take the job, I wanted all the walls open back up, an inspector present and a full head test. 100% was going to be re-done if I took the job. I ended up refusing the job because I am to busy and believed he was going to penny pinch me all the way.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> this customer called me 2 weeks prior for an estimate, I gave him ove the phone, said I was to expensive, but he has a $4000 stove, and sub zero and 2 new land rovers, I guess he figured all that pipe in the wall didn't mean much, he would save money on the plumber


What an a-hole.


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

that plumbing hidden in the wall can't be shown off to family and friends like the stove, fridge, cars, etc.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You did the right thing westcoast.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

How come no one ever wants to pay for plumbing,.,.,,.......I would have done the same thing

Like Mark says: " I never lost a cent on a job I didn't take"


----------



## frisco kid (Dec 18, 2008)

i hate customers like that. typical....just typical


----------



## Chauncey (Dec 18, 2008)

Jobs like that you are better off walking away. Because what ever happens is going to be your fault anyway. Shoddy workmanship like that, it won't take long for stuff to start going wrong. PVC cement on ABS will be coming apart pretty quickly. He got what he paid for. I don't fell sorry for customers like that. Fly by night Freddy gets another Tightwad homeowner. No permits, no insurance, and no chance to get Freddy back to fix it cause his phone is already disconnected. He can have a nice big bill to hang on his new Subzero, to show off his stupidity to the friends and relatives. Enough in this already bottom line is the customer got exactly what he wanted Cheapest. When you see guys that are not licensed doing work call in on them find out if a permit is pulled if not have the inspector stop the job. Things are tight right now and any idiot with a hand saw and a can of glue is a home Cheapo plumber. Had one in the summer that wanted us to finish up an addition and the PVC was all glued together with clear silicone. Told them that it had to be redone. The job is still sitting unfinished. Inspector stopped the job for many reasons, like never having footings inspected.


----------

